# New wheels! well almost



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

I will add more pictures when they are finished over this weekend. What you guys think.



















Ok so i got them on earlier here is the aftershots! Now i want to slam it.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Looking sick man


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks ger8mm


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wheels remind me of an old mesh design from Axis from back in the day. Also a spin off of the BBS LM.

What size tires are those? Man they look like rubber bands. Also the offset seems a wee-bit on the high side (tuckin).


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Sick! Now drop it!!!!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice , as long as you like them .


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

The tires are 225/35/19. It has a +45 offset. It should be dropped by this weekend if my order ships in before the end of the week.


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

The tires are 225/35/19. It has a +45 offset. It should be dropped by this weekend if my order ships in before the end of the week.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Rims look nice but needs new tires or spacers


----------



## dsmskyline (Mar 21, 2014)

Those are some little sidewalls. That will be one rough ride. Especially once you lower it. 

Needs spacers as the rims sit too far in. Looks more than factory.


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

I was planning on some spacers because the wheel sits really close to the strut. When these wear I will get some tires with some meat, I thought with 19's I would need much smaller tires. The rims don't sit that far in I don't think the pictures do it justice I'll try and post some later.


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

Steven said:


> View attachment 71297
> 
> 
> I will add more pictures when they are finished over this weekend. What you guys think.
> ...


Very nice! What's your setup?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lui said:


> Very nice! What's your setup?


OP has not been online here since 2016.


----------

